# Computer Randomly Turns on From Sleep



## Delta6326 (Mar 6, 2014)

Hey guys, I have been trying to fix this on my own for over a week can't get it to stop. I think it's a software problem?

My problem: Computer will randomly turn on when in sleep mode it usually happens around 1-6am, but has happened during the day time. My computer is in the bed room so I can here it turn on.

Investigating: I have hurried and checked my computer right once it turned itself on and didn't see anything running in the background, no updates, no scanning etc...

Settings Changes: I have turned off auto updates of many things or switched them to only happen on Saturdays 6-10PM(didn't fix it)
I have gone through every single even scheduler(46) made sure none of them can wake computer from sleep mode.(didn't fix it)
I have scanned for virus ETC. Kaspersky/ Malwarebytes Pro(didn't fix it)
Checked MB bios and made sure all wake up settings are OFF(didn't fix it)

Conclusion: This is why I need your help as you can see I have tried many things but still cant fix it. THE ONE thing I can't stop is the stupid Skydrive I have even tried creating registry file to stop it. The only other thing I can think of is a electrical problem in the wall sending it a slight jolt or something? It is plugged in to a surge protector a Monster Flatscreen HTS 400, it also cleans the power... It says its grounded and protection is on...

Thanks for any help/suggestions! As you can tell I feel like I have tried everything I know... Also I just woke up and didn't get much sleep so if something didn't make sense that's why...


----------



## zsolt_93 (Mar 6, 2014)

It probably wants go from sleep to a state of hibernation to conserve power. My mates usually just put their laptops to sleep and they start up in the middle of the night only to stop again. However i dont see sleep being of much use with the Win8 fast startup, maybe if you really dont want to close a certain app.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 6, 2014)

Perhaps there is a ghost in that room who simply wants to play a few games and troll the interwebz...


----------



## manofthem (Mar 6, 2014)

This is a long shot: any chance your pc is on your desk and the vibration slightly moves the mouse?  That used to happen to me...



Easy Rhino said:


> Perhaps there is a ghost in that room who simply wants to play a few games and troll the interwebz...



The (early) Ghost of TMM


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Mar 6, 2014)

I used to get this exact same thing! It seemed that after a few hours it would just turn back on.  I narrowed it down to either my PSU, or my harddrive. I ended up upgrading them both so I never realized what one it was, but it's gone now.


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 6, 2014)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> I used to get this exact same thing! It seemed that after a few hours it would just turn back on.  I narrowed it down to either my PSU, or my harddrive. I ended up upgrading them both so I never realized what one it was, but it's gone now.



My PSU is fairly new. Maybe 6 months old.



zsolt_93 said:


> It probably wants go from sleep to a state of hibernation to conserve power. My mates usually just put their laptops to sleep and they start up in the middle of the night only to stop again. However i dont see sleep being of much use with the Win8 fast startup, maybe if you really dont want to close a certain app.


I don't turn it off because it takes less than 1.5sec. From sleep, takes over 35sec from turn on. I put my computer to sleep probably 4-7 times a day that way it's not on all the time.




manofthem said:


> This is a long shot: any chance your pc is on your desk and the vibration slightly moves the mouse?  That used to happen to me...


No vibration, also my mouse is wireless I always turn it off.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 6, 2014)

ASUS don't have a option like the AsRock mobo's on the lines of a Dehumidifier ?,  as that will do that.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 6, 2014)

could just be the power button is faulty try swapping it over with the reset for a few days but obv leave the reset unplugged, just use its switch for on/off.


----------



## blobster21 (Mar 6, 2014)

Make sure your nic has its wake on lan features turned off, in the bios and also in the device manager's advanced properties.

Could be sensible to either incoming network events / incoming pings / magic packets / regular WOL patterns


----------



## MustSeeMelons (Mar 7, 2014)

Check in device manager if you don't have "Let this device wake the computer" box checked under LAN or other components - I had them enabled for some reason a while back, hell that was annoying.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 8, 2014)

manofthem said:


> This is a long shot: any chance your pc is on your desk and the vibration slightly moves the mouse?  That used to happen to me...
> 
> 
> 
> The (early) Ghost of TMM



If it the early ghost of TMM then you know he is going to look at porn.


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 8, 2014)

do you have pets who can knock the mouse or press the keyboard keys?

as mentioned remember to disabled all wake on from lan etc features.


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 8, 2014)

Sorry for late reply been busy I was gone all day yesterday came home to my computer on... Nothing can touch the mouse or keyboard. I have unplugged any USB device that are not needed. Once I get some free time I will double check wake on lan.


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 8, 2014)

its time for


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 8, 2014)

Ok just checked in Device manger and it was set to wake on lan.... Now time will tell if it fixes. Thanks for the help I wonder if a update enabled that I have been using W8 since it came out.


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 9, 2014)

so has it returned? or did u call a priest.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 9, 2014)

Delta6326 said:


> Hey guys, I have been trying to fix this on my own for over a week can't get it to stop. I think it's a software problem?
> 
> My problem: Computer will randomly turn on when in sleep mode it usually happens around 1-6am, but has happened during the day time. My computer is in the bed room so I can here it turn on.
> 
> ...




been dealing with this one myself actually, since i went 8.1

in a CMD prompt you can use
powercfg -lastwake

to find out the cause. for me it was windows 'scheduled maintenance' which can be disabled in the windows "action center"

default time is 2am.


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 11, 2014)

Ok update: Worked great for about 40ish hours but this morning at around 4am my computer turned on again... Woke me up, so I just held the power button and turned it off. I really thought I fixed it this time.


----------



## nexus_a (Mar 11, 2014)

Did you uncheck "allow this device to wake the computer"?


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 11, 2014)

Yes, that is disabled.


----------



## DRDNA (Mar 11, 2014)

I would check the logs and see what's going on during the in question time frames. Check both windows logs and application log folders in computer management's event viewer.


----------



## nexus_a (Mar 11, 2014)

* Use the command line to find what causes the PC to wake up*
One way to find out what is causing a wake-up problem is provided by the command line. Open a command prompt with elevated privileges and enter this command:

*    powercfg -lastwake*

The last device that woke up the system will be shown

To find out which devices are enabled to wake up the PC, enter this command

*    powercfg -devicequery wake_armed*


From Google...actually this is how I found the NIC kept waking my computer up


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 11, 2014)

This is what it says... I always turn off my mouse and my keyboard tray slides in and locks in place, nothing can be bumped or touched...


----------



## _JP_ (Mar 11, 2014)

I only saw this thread now, otherwise I would have suggested this sooner.
I had that same problem you are having, my computer was waking-up from S3 and the culprit was my X7 mouse.
powercfg -lastwake also listed the HID keyboard device which was an extension of the mouse.
Besides going in device manager and setting everything to not being able to wake-up the computer from S3, I also did this to the power profiles:




Worked for me.


----------



## blobster21 (Mar 11, 2014)

It's pretty much using a sledgehammer to kill a mosquito, anyway here goes :



> *This is a solution for those who want their computers to never wake from sleep on their own and simpler solutions have not worked*. Nothing other than tapping a button or opening the cover will wake it. Not the planned tasks which are scheduled to wake up your system such as Windows Media Center or the unknown causes. The only negative I’ve found is that a laptop will not wake to hibernate if the battery is getting too low. It will just go dead and any unsaved information will be lost.
> 
> 1. Open a command-prompt and type the following lines of information. Press “enter” after each of the following.
> 
> ...





> *To change it back just end each string with a 1 instead of the 0*. I forgot to mention that this changes the default value of the current power scheme, so an additional step is needed. Go to Control Panel / Power Settings, and then change the settings back to default values under advanced settings for the current power scheme after entering any of these config changes.
> 
> If you wonder, the aforementioned config changes apply to following registry keys:
> 
> ...


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 11, 2014)

I'll keep that in mind blobster21, for now I disable booting from keyboard and mouse to see if this fixes my problem... My computer sites on my desk and is very easy to just press the power button to turn on from sleep mode.


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 11, 2014)

Well that didn't last long maybe 2hours in sleep mode. It finally kept track of powercfg -lastwake 

I don't know how I missed this one, but it looks like it's been trying to do this install for a long time... and it never works. I'm now checking the support page.

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.3.9600]
(c) 2013 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\WINDOWS\system32>powercfg -lastwake
Wake History Count - 1
Wake History [0]
  Wake Source Count - 1
  Wake Source [0]
    Type: Wake Timer
    Owner: [SERVICE] \Device\HarddiskVolume2\Windows\System32\svchost.exe (Syste
mEventsBroker)
    Owner Supplied Reason: Windows will execute 'NT TASK\Microsoft\Windows\Windo
wsUpdate\AUScheduledInstall' scheduled task that requested waking the computer.


----------



## blobster21 (Mar 11, 2014)

*Windows 8 desktop wakes up unexpectedly from sleep or hibernation* :

*Symptoms*
A Windows 8 Desktop computer is automatically waking from sleep or hibernation at a certain time even if there is no "ACPI Wake Alarm" system device found by the operating system. 

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2799178

long story short : Obviously it's been tasked in TaskScheduler from the beginning

"powercfg /waketimers" will show those multiples scheldulded tasks.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 12, 2014)

Delta6326 said:


> Ok update: Worked great for about 40ish hours but this morning at around 4am my computer turned on again... Woke me up, so I just held the power button and turned it off. I really thought I fixed it this time.



next time, use the command i showed you and find out what woke it up. theres a bunch of scheduled things in windows 8, and you have to find them one at a time.


edit: sigh, didnt check the most recent posts, did i :/


that auscheduled install is the one thats getting me as well, and its basically tied into windows updates. wouldnt be an issue if it went back to sleep after it was done, but nooooo.

just right click on it, hit disable, and hope that it doesnt break anything important.


edit: you can double click it, go to conditions and turn off 'wake this computer'


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 12, 2014)

I set it to not wake computer, so time to test it again... I also ran a fix it .exe from Microsoft website (link in my previous post) it claimed to fix windows update error.


----------

